# New 2014 Cruze Diesel



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome, and enjoy the car! The Cruze Diesel will get better fuel economy as it breaks in.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, congrats!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new diesel!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.

Welcome to CruzeTalk. 

Nice pics and good choice of color.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi slitterell

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Cruze D! I'm the Chevrolet Customer Care Representative in the forum. Please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you ever have any questions. Enjoy that awesome gas mileage! :welcome:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congratulations on your new Cruze.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Another Tungsten Metallic owner, Wow nice car and yes the gas mileage is close to accurate. I had mine for a month and I have hit right at 48-50 MPG


----------



## slitterell (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks everyone. Anyone doing tunes on them yet? I have hp tuners pro and emailed them to see what their plans are on the diesel. I know from other diesel turbos, trucks really, they they have a lot more to give and fuel economy gets better with a tune.


----------



## slitterell (Jul 12, 2013)

update on HPTuners, They sent me an email to send a picture of the sticker on the ECU to them to see if they have support already and go from there.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I was hoping Trifecta would have one ready to go for the D by now...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I REALLY want a Cruze Diesel! The more I read about it in the forum the more I want it. I love my Lacrosse but the Cruze Diesel seems like a winner!:3tens:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> I was hoping Trifecta would have one ready to go for the D by now...


Contact them and become the test mule it will be worth it.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze D is having it's first birthday in August and I still love the way it drives and see no reason to fiddle with the tune. It is a fantastic highway cruisers what more do you want, save the tuning for a car that needs it.


----------



## slitterell (Jul 12, 2013)

even though we all have Luz engine codes, all engines are different. What I mean is cars react different to different settings. Where some cars might experience better performance / economy with more fuel in spots, some won't like it at all. Gm from factory puts a safe blanket tune on all cars and e tune is not dialed in. By dialing it, you get better performance and fuel economy. I am not talking of running balls to the wall tune or driving style for that matter. I am just talking about about increasing the efficiency.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Aussie said:


> My Cruze D is having it's first birthday in August and I still love the way it drives and see no reason to fiddle with the tune. It is a fantastic highway cruisers what more do you want, save the tuning for a car that needs it.


Hello Aussie,

Yay for your Cruze Diesel! ccasion13: to your car! I am happy to hear you still love the way it drives. Continue to enjoy driving it around!

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

One of the advantages that my 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel has demonstrated versus my trade-in (2011 Chevy Cruze ECO) is in handling mountain driving. I live in the Land of Mountains and Mormons (Salt Lake City) and I recently drove from Salt Lake to Milwaukee and back. On one leg, I drove from 20 miles west of the Wyoming-Nebraska line to Des Moines (stopping overnight) and still had just under a quarter tank of fuel left. The overall trip highway economy was 50.1 mpg. That is not bad for a trip that forced me to climb from 800 feet to about 10,000 feet on the way back to Utah. And, with just 5000 miles (including the trip), the little torque monster is not even broken in yet. this was a "real-world" cross country highway mileage test. Due to the heat wave that gripped the nation at that time, the trip was made with the A/C on, but the engine cooling system handled the heat, the load, and the A/C - which can get pretty cold. My city mileage is not so good - usually about 35 mpg.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

jpm84092 said:


> My city mileage is not so good - usually about 35 mpg.


Your 'not so good' beats my all time average haha hopefully I can trade up for the diesel sometime


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

rmass09 said:


> Your 'not so good' beats my all time average haha hopefully I can trade up for the diesel sometime


I was not unhappy with my 2011 Cruze ECO and loved the manual shift, but the CTD is even more fun to drive. And, it does get better fuel economy than my 2011 ECO did. But for me, the kicker was the mountain performance - so much better than my ECO could do. Sometimes, I would have to shift down to 4th gear just to keep a steady speed with the mountain grade. I have not regretted this purchase for one second since I made it over Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying your new Cruze Diesel jpm84092. I can honestly say that the Cruze Diesel is one of my favorite cars. Please send me a private message if you ever have any questions (warranty, dealer locations, updates, features, etc.).



Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just bought a Diesel cruze today. Have a 88 mile commute to work so I cant wait to see what the mileage will be for fuel. Have one question if any one can help. Bought the fully loaded one but I cant get a outside temp. to work on my link. Hate to think it doesn't have this feature.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Gator and welcome to the forum. Congrats on your brand new Cruze. I LOVE the Cruze Diesel! Post a few pictures if you can. To answer your question you can find information about climate control on page 8-1 of your manual. You can also call our Infotainment Specialists if you still need assistance. Please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you ever have any questions (warranty, dealer locations, updates, features, etc.).

Infotainment Specialists 855-478-7767 Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi Gator and welcome to the forum. Congrats on your brand new Cruze. I LOVE the Cruze Diesel! Post a few pictures if you can. To answer your question you can find information about climate control on page 8-1 of your manual. You can also call our Infotainment Specialists if you still need assistance. Please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you ever have any questions (warranty, dealer locations, updates, features, etc.).
> 
> Infotainment Specialists 855-478-7767 Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week
> 
> ...


Thanks Jackie but your not understanding my question. I'm not talking about inside cabin climate. I'm talking about outside temperature. Like if its 80 degrees out side I should get that reading on MYLINK next to the time. Theres nothing there. Just the time no temp. Also why did Chevrolet put a gas finder on a diesel car and it only reads regular gas prices. Blunder on chevy programing. Other than that great car. Averaged 58.2 mpgs to and from work today.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I apologize Gator. The Infotainment Specialists are very good with answering MyLink questions. I am sure they can walk you through the steps to get your MyLink set up the way you want it. I am glad that you love your car. Your MPG will only get better! Sorry that I can't answer all of your questions but I hope I at least pointed you in the right direction. Private message me if you still have questions.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Gator said:


> TAlso why did Chevrolet put a gas finder on a diesel car and it only reads regular gas prices. Blunder on chevy programing. Other than that great car. Averaged 58.2 mpgs to and from work today.


 On the gas finder if you hit that and you only have gasoline listed stay on that program them go to the menu on the screen and touch that virtual button. This will take you to the menu that controls what type of fuel you use. You then touch the virtual button for diesel. Once reset to diesel your screen will only display diesel. Your dealer kind of fell down on set up for your Mylink, ON the temperature thing I take it back to the dealer and have them help you set it up as my diesel Cruze has temperature and you should have it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Mikeske. Found the diesel on menu like you said. I think the temp thing is probably a disconnected wire from the dealer installed fog lights. If I understand right the sensor is behind the left fog light. Got a appointment Friday.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Beware of the "gas finder in diesel mode" because it will list stations that supposedly have diesel (even with a price if I recall correctly) but they end up not having any diesel at all. Not sure if this was just a fluke.

As for the temp, did you ever get that resolved Gator?


----------



## sprinj76 (Sep 23, 2011)

slitterell said:


> I have a supercharged ecotec for that


Congrats on the car. I'm also looking at buying a CTD for my 60 mile per day commute.

I have to ask, which car has the supercharged ecotec? I currently have a 2006 Ion Redline Comp package 

Let me know if you hear more about HP Tuners for the cruze diesel, I would love to tune out the DEF system completely.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yea Diesel, No on the temp. I have a appointment Friday at the dealer. I have a feeling when the installed the fog lights the either left it unhooked or cut a wire. But the good news is I'm averaging 53 to 55 mpgs on my daily commute to and from work. 176 mile round trip. Mostly high way. This car is practically paying for its self. Was driving a full size pickup. Miss the room I had but loving the new mpgs


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Yea Diesel, No on the temp. I have a appointment Friday at the dealer. I have a feeling when the installed the fog lights the either left it unhooked or cut a wire. But the good news is I'm averaging 53 to 55 mpgs on my daily commute to and from work. 176 mile round trip. Mostly high way. This car is practically paying for its self. Was driving a full size pickup. Miss the room I had but loving the new mpgs


That's interesting. I would expect if a wire was cut that there would be some sore of error like Temp N/A or something. Woud like to hear what they say.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Back from dealer. Temperature reader is fixed. When the tech put in the new fog lights, he left in sensor in the old cover. While we had it on the rack I needed to find the fuel water separator. Its on the passenger side under the air skirt by the rear tire. Not a good place in my opinion. That has to be periodically drained and its impossible to get to with out jacking the car up and removing the air skirt.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have had diesels for a while now and have never had a "water in fuel" issue, but I think it's because I generally purchase fuel from high volume stations.


----------

